# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  A Giant Sphere chasing me?

## lefan

When I was younger I always has the same recurring dream. A giant sphere, the biggest object I can ever imagine chasing me. The sphere never actually catches to me, but it would persistently keep up. I think I was trying to run away but I don't remember seeing ground or sky it was only me and this giant sphere. After a few years the dreams stopped. I no longer have this dream but I always remember it. I was really scared not because it was chasing me but because of the size of this ball was scary.

Can anyone interpret this? thanks :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> When I was younger I always has the same recurring dream. A giant sphere, the biggest object I can ever imagine chasing me. The sphere never actually catches to me, but it would persistently keep up. I think I was trying to run away but I don't remember seeing ground or sky it was only me and this giant sphere. After a few years the dreams stopped. I no longer have this dream but I always remember it. I was really scared not because it was chasing me but because of the size of this ball was scary.
> 
> Can anyone interpret this? thanks



Apparently, having nightmares of giant shapes is a somewhat common theme. A user called TheCusp started a thread about that. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/nightmares...er-dreams.html

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Dream Interpretation*_

----------


## JoannaB

I wonder whether it has anything to do with our world being a giant doe here and sometimes in timid aging. If so, when people thought the world was flat would they have dreamed mostly of being chased by giant discs or giant pancakes? No idea though whether or not this idea is accurate - could be wrong, just something that occurred to me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I wonder whether it has anything to do with our world being a giant doe here and sometimes in timid aging. If so, when people thought the world was flat would they have dreamed mostly of being chased by giant discs or giant pancakes? No idea though whether or not this idea is accurate - could be wrong, just something that occurred to me.



a giant doe?

----------


## DreamHighlander

Wow, Lefan. I had kinda similar recurring dream. I had also this when i was young (in the 80's) and lasted for about 5 years. It was always about a giant sphere of light at the beginning of my street. Then it went for me, i ran to my house, i closed the door and then the sphere was trying to break in (i was forcing the door to keep the sphere outside and not enter my house). Some dreams ended there, some the sphere left and some it broke in and when it touched me i woke up.
Never knew what this meant.

----------


## Superman1

and...




> in timid aging?



  ::lol:: 

Never use auto-collection on phoneys!
Or it goes to Ellen's DeGenerate's Show segment called Cheesy Thumbsy!  ::shock::

----------


## JoannaB

Darn you autocorrect! You know, I meant a giant sphere or giant ball, right? No idea anymore what the timid aging had to do with it though, lol

Edit: I remembered "intimidating" that's it!

----------


## Superman1

Probably at a timid age - when he was younger. 
It can't refer to the Earth's time or age because you said that in the next sentence.
But how it got _doe here_ out of _sphere_ is no one's guess- except a deer is timid. Oh dear. And either it thought you said deer or you spelt it spheer. How odd.

----------


## Superman1

> Wow, Lefan. I had kinda similar recurring dream. I had also this when i was young (in the 80's) and lasted for about 5 years. It was always about a giant sphere of light at the beginning of my street. Then it went for me, i ran to my house, i closed the door and then the sphere was trying to break in (i was forcing the door to keep the sphere outside and not enter my house). Some dreams ended there, some the sphere left and some it broke in and when it touched me i woke up.
> Never knew what this meant.



Sounds like not wanting to see something for 5 years, but maybe the wholeness of yourself. 
It may have related to youth and growing up or transition into your more whole self. Perhaps resisting growing or what it showed you, fear of it - like becoming your own person or independant.

----------


## shadowofwind

Many, maybe even most kids have nightmares that recur at least a few times at that age, in my experience.

Giant sphere seems to me to be sort of a metaphor for life/fate.  Its scary because its so much more powerful than we are, and we're not sure where its going to take us.

----------

